# 04 Rear Trunk Issues



## LS1 2 Go (Nov 13, 2008)

Has anyone else had problems with the opening of their rear trunk? Normally when you press the key fob or the button in the glove box the trunk will unlock on every other car but on my 04 it re-locks if you don't lift it up within two seconds. I found a pair of used trunk struts on ebay and $25 latter...I should have kept my money. 

My first guess is that the spoiler is way to heavy for the lid and probably wasn't part of the original design and the stock struts are too weak to do the job.

I can live with this but has anyone found a work around other than buying new struts from the dealer (which appear to only last a couple of years).

Thx.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

This is the first I heard of this. I have no problems with the trunk release from the glove box or key fob. I never had the trunk re-lock on me.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

First time for me also ive never heard about this.


----------



## LS1 2 Go (Nov 13, 2008)

So when you unlock your trunk (fob or button) the trunk springs up just enough so that it won't relock, correct? 

I can get my trunk to open and it will actually stay up after I fully open it but once again you have to unlock with one hand while pulling up with the other (basically there's no way with the glove box button).

My next move is to go down to the local NAPA store to see if I can buy some new aftermarket struts.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You're correct, the button only unlocks it, the trunk only pops open but will not spring open.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

mine with the heavier SAP wing barely moves if it moves at all...but mine doesn't re-lock...sometimes it takes a tight seal and can be difficult to open...and by that I just mean it isn't a fingertip exercise......still no problems...
Bill


----------



## LS1 2 Go (Nov 13, 2008)

Silversport,

You said something that made me think about this a little bit more. Are you saying that when you press either unlock (key or glove box) you can hear your trunk unlock but you don't hear it relock after two seconds? If that's the way it's suppose to work, then the struts have nothing to do with it. I thought that the struts had to have enough lift to slightly pull the lid up away from the lock before it relatches (at least that how my wife's car works.. 

Does everyone else hear the trunk locking mechanizm lock after two seconds?

If not, then I wonder how in the world I would hunt down why my 04 tries to relatch.

THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Your trunk is not supposed to re-lock by itself after releasing it open. The trunk releases but you must manually open it. If your trunk is re-locking by itself its malfunctioning.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Try This:


The reason it 'relatches' is because the trunk is not 'popping' any, not because there's a 'relatch' mechanism (there isn't any). 

The solution takes less than a minute. Just unscrew the 2 rubber 'feet' on either side of the trunk until you need to drop the trunk from about a foot for it to latch. Any more and the mechanism might not unlatch it due to too much pressure. Just play with it; it'll be pretty obvious where it should be when you try. Good luck.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Just weld a couple ole valve springs to the underside of the trunk, she'll 'pop' right up.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

PDQ GTO said:


> Try This:
> 
> 
> The reason it 'relatches' is because the trunk is not 'popping' any, not because there's a 'relatch' mechanism (there isn't any).
> ...


Adjusting the feet is an option as it may be out of adjustment. If it gets too far out of adjustment the other way, you could have water leak issues.

Slightly backing the feet out the same distance on both sides using the trial and error method until the trunk is ajar just enough so the weight of the trunk doesn't re-latch may cure the problem. Check the seal to make sure it seals properly.


----------



## LS1 2 Go (Nov 13, 2008)

GTO JUDGE & PDQ GTO

YOU DA MEN!!!
I adjusted the rubber height feet evenly and my trunk works fine. Unbelievable that it was that easy to fix. 

To save face, could we keep this from my wife who still believes that I'm a decent mechanic!!!

THANKS!!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

something for me and the GTO to do this Winter...thanks guys...
Bill


----------

